# diving pigeons



## grundyiaroller (Jan 12, 2011)

Does anyone here know much about these birds? I would like to aquire some if possible. they fly high and are lured back to the loft using a sitting bird I can not remeber what they call it for sure.They dive at high rate of speed fast I guesss you could say. Thanks kevin


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

there are alot of breed that dose that ... got any idea on the looks?


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

doneks and there is another one better than doneks.
I cant remember.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

dewlaps, there we go.
they are expensive.
nice to watch though.


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

Doneks spin while they dive. Some people use droppers and others train them with a whistle. My uncle has doneks and he brings them down with a whistle.


----------



## grundyiaroller (Jan 12, 2011)

How expensive are the Dewlaps?


----------



## ROBERT L (Nov 4, 2006)

Here's a Site with some Dewlaps for sale!
http://www.slobberknockerlofts.com/...auction.pl?category=Pigeons3&listtype=current


----------



## giannakis (Sep 11, 2010)

Voutas are the ones that dive.
heres a video of my voutas,
http://www.youtube.com/user/giannakis456#p/u/3/hwQq_7Ga9OY

turn your volume up


----------



## giannakis (Sep 11, 2010)

one more video, if anyone is interested on voutas you can call me @ 864-918-3789
thanks John.
http://www.youtube.com/user/giannakis456#p/u/1/D94kjbvKTMc
or two.....
http://www.youtube.com/user/giannakis456#p/u/2/7YzWmvZIKwY


----------



## dewlap1 (Nov 28, 2009)

*Dewlaps Dive*

Dewlaps are very fast divers but not a nose diver and they do not spin. They take a lot of work but when they drop its fast, Like a jet fighter!


----------



## Jimbo113 (Mar 17, 2011)

I had Doneks many years ago. They are amazing when they dive and do that barrle roll on the way down. I used a white Indian Fantail as a dropper. They would dive back to the ground in front of me then walk back into the loft. Very cool and it takes your breath away when they are diving so fast back to ground.
Makes me want some again, LOL.
Jimbo


----------



## Skycutter (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi Does anyone know how much to feed young dewlaps to train them , as Iunderstand its not about hunger like rollers , what sort of gram per bird will do the trick , and I also understand that cocks are the better fliers , so do you train all when young and later separate the birds? I have 2 pair of dewlaps one pair self white frill back and other blue bar , white wings.


----------

